# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  First butterfly picture from me

## valice

Took this butterfly when in Europe.
Any idea what is it?

Sorry for the small picture. Only have my 17-55mm with me.

----------


## benny

Could do with a tighter crop and fill flash. No idea about the butterfly though. I'm pretty clueless on these creatures. Perhaps Simon will shed some light.

Cheers,

----------


## Simon

sorry valice, I only know butterflies from Asian. It is defintely a Lycaeninae . Will do a search for you

----------


## valice

Will bring my 100mm with me next time when I head up there again.
Weather was blistering... 42degrees nearly everyday...  :Knockout: 

Thanks Simon.
Thought it was a beautiful butterfly.

----------

